
Elon Musk invites users to test Starlink space Internet - HipGeeks
https://decrypt.co/33080/elon-musk-invites-users-to-test-starlink-space-internet
======
spzb
"The satellite-based platform promises speeds of one gigabit per second, at a
latency of around 30 seconds"

I think that might not be entirely accurate

